# Um... hello



## Satsurou (Dec 30, 2005)

I just joined and wanted to say "Hi". I didn't find a section for newbies to introduce themselves, so I'm posting a new thread  I hope it's adecuate.

Oh, if I ever make grammar mistakes (I make them in dozens), please forgive me. I'm from Spain, that little country that is placed under the UK.

So, that's all, I think! Hello!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello, Spain!

Como te sientes hoy?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 30, 2005)

welcome! wheeeeeeee!


----------



## Satsurou (Dec 30, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Hello, Spain!
> 
> Como te sientes hoy?




Honestly? I feel impressed to see some words in spanish here  Hello!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 30, 2005)

S&#233; un cierto espa&#241;ol. Vivo en Tejas, as&#237; que mi espa&#241;ol va a tener un sabor mejicano.

&#191;Usted ama tan las gordis?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome!! I hope you enjoy the boards. Everyone here is pretty friendly.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 30, 2005)

Bienvenido! Usted es una artista, no? They make us take spanish in primary school here, most of us just promptly forget it over the summer.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome to the boards !!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 30, 2005)

yo queiro bailar con albondigas


----------



## fatlane (Dec 30, 2005)

&#161;Oye como va para el amor caliente del chipmunk!


----------



## The Romantic Swordsman (Dec 30, 2005)

Times like this I wish had chosen to take spanish in high school, rather than japanese. Guess I'll just have to welcome you in english, hehe. So, welcome to the forum.


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 30, 2005)

Bienvenidos! Yo estudiaba el espanol cuando era en el collegio, tambien. Pero no lo recuerdo perfectamente. Me gusta la oportunidad para practicar. Y mi maestra usaba el espanol castiliano.

Este es un lugar con muchas personas fantasticas.

Fatlane--o alguien quien sabe--come se hace los "upside down punctuation marks?"
and the tilde over the n, the accent mark,
and all that other neat stuff? I can never figure that out.


----------



## bigdog (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome Satsurou.


----------



## shy guy (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Dude!!!! welcome to the boards


----------



## fatlane (Dec 31, 2005)

BBW Betty said:


> Fatlane--o alguien quien sabe--come se hace los "upside down punctuation marks?"
> and the tilde over the n, the accent mark,
> and all that other neat stuff? I can never figure that out.



¿Usted no sabía? ¡Las herramientas de Google de la lengua traducirán para usted y utilizan la puntuación correcta CADA VEZ! ¡Es un milagro de Festivus! ¡Todos celebremos en español! 

Google también traducirá de español al inglés si usted no entiende lo que he fijado aquí.


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 31, 2005)

Gracias tanto. Ahora lo estoy utilizando, aunque se parece ser un engaño del pedacito. Pero si ése es cómo conseguir la puntuación, la utilizaré.

How's that?


----------



## Fannie (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello, I'm new as well and would love welcome you in Spanish, but the only phrase I know might get me into serious trouble.  Cheers!


----------



## Satsurou (Dec 31, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> Bienvenido! Usted es una artista, no? They make us take spanish in primary school here, most of us just promptly forget it over the summer.



I'd just say that I draw silly draws every now and then. Nothing like BeakerFA or any of the real artist that are out there 

When we are in the school we take mostly english (some take french, some take italian). I, pragmatic as I am, took english, as I considered that was most useful (and hey, I was right  ). Anyway, with some luck I'll start studying a couple other languages when I finish the university. I envy north-europeans, they study like 4 languages in school. That's multi-languagism! (does that word exist?)


Thanks a lot to the rest for the warm welcome


----------



## Satsurou (Dec 31, 2005)

And I must say, by the way, that I'm impressed by the level of spanish here. I mean it, specially with BBW Betty's and fatlane's spanish (and a special mention to LarryTheShiveringChipmunk's comment, that made my day  ).

Oh, and Fatlane, answering your question (¿Usted ama tan las gordis?): yes


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the board. I don't know any spanish, but I translated this from Google language tools. Hope it okay! If not, my appologies!

Recepción al tablero.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 31, 2005)

Donde Estan Mis Albondigas!!


Donde!!!!!


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 31, 2005)

MAN! Even the chipmunk know's more spanish than I do...I used to be soooo good at it...


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 31, 2005)

i took several langs in high school and college...got me out of religion class


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 31, 2005)

I used to be able to speak it pretty well. As in I could speak the language without having to think about what I was saying...but now. *sigh*


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 31, 2005)

i can also spake redneck/hoosier and canadian eh?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 1, 2006)

Satsurou said:


> And I must say, by the way, that I'm impressed by the level of spanish here. I mean it, specially with BBW Betty's and fatlane's spanish (and a special mention to LarryTheShiveringChipmunk's comment, that made my day  ).
> 
> Oh, and Fatlane, answering your question (¿Usted ama tan las gordis?): yes


&#201;sa es buenas noticias, amigo. Celebremos nuestros intereses comunes con una comida grande y un un mont&#243;n de bebidas. Y mujeres gordas.


----------



## EvilBob (Jan 1, 2006)

Hay ardillas enojadas en mis pantalones.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 1, 2006)

Posted elsewhere, but here's some Pablo Neruda for you all:

_Amor, cu&#225;ntos caminos hasta llegar a un beso,
qu&#233; soledad errante hasta tu compa&#241;&#237;a!
Siguen los trenes solos rodando con la lluvia.
En Taltal no amanece a&#250;n la primavera.

Pero t&#250; y yo, amor m&#237;o, estamos juntos,
juntos desde la ropa a las ra&#237;ces,
juntos de oto&#241;o, de agua, de caderas,
hasta ser s&#243;lo t&#250;, s&#243;lo yo juntos.

Pensar que cost&#243; tantas piedras que lleva el r&#237;o,
la desembocadura del agua de Boroa,
pensar que separados por trenes y naciones

t&#250; y yo ten&#237;amos que simplemente amarnos,
con todos confundidos, con hombres y mujeres,
con la tierra que implanta y educa los claveles._


----------



## Zoom (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome to the well-known Deviant Artist. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 3, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Ésa es buenas noticias, amigo. Celebremos nuestros intereses comunes con una comida grande y un un montón de bebidas. Y mujeres gordas.



LOL (btw, Neruda is one of my favourite poets ever (even if I didn't know this particular one).




evilbob said:


> Hay ardillas enojadas en mis pantalones.



You know, that is very dangerous XD I'll probably have nightmares about squirrels tonight  

BTW, hello, Zoom  (well-known? Naaah)


----------



## altered states (Jan 3, 2006)

Esta pensando sobre viviendo con mi sister en New Jersey
Ella me dijo que es una vida buena alla,
Bien rica bien chevere, Y voy! Puneta!

Vamos a jugar por la playa


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Satsurou!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 3, 2006)

Satsurou said:


> LOL (btw, Neruda is one of my favourite poets ever (even if I didn't know this particular one).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to admit, Neruda's hotter in Spanish than in English.


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 4, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I have to admit, Neruda's hotter in Spanish than in English.



That happens with every translation! Whenever I can I read the books or texts in the original language (that can only be in english, sometimes -if it's not too difficult- in italian, and obviously in spanish). Unless the translator is the original writer some of the art's "soul" will change with the translation. For me, the same goes for movies and music


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 4, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> Esta pensando sobre viviendo con mi sister en New Jersey
> Ella me dijo que es una vida buena alla,
> Bien rica bien chevere, Y voy! Puneta!
> 
> Vamos a jugar por la playa



Hey! Spanglish! I thought it was a myth! LOL  I wish you a good time at the beach


----------



## fatlane (Jan 4, 2006)

Spanglish is the official language of San Antonio, Texas.

_Hey baby, que paso
I thought I was your only vato
Hey baby, que paso
Come give me un beso_


----------



## Jane (Jan 4, 2006)

I thought that was TexMex. Spanglish, huh? 

I am among the language impaired....sigh!!!!

I can sometimes keep up with a conversation in Spanish, due to Romantic root words, but speak it.....NAHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 4, 2006)

TexMex is the food, Spanglish is the language. Spanglish exists outside of Texas, while Tex-Mex does not.


----------



## Jane (Jan 4, 2006)

No, I speak fluent TexMex. Chimichangas, Chicken Mole', cerveza, see...but I don't speak Spanglish.


----------



## Victor (Jan 5, 2006)

Bienvenido al foro, celebro no ser el unico pervertido de España que le gustan la chicas gorditas  
Estoy impresionado del dominio del español que ahí por aqui.


----------



## EvilBob (Jan 6, 2006)

Los monos me están embromando. Me hace triste.


----------



## cdxxxiv (Jan 6, 2006)

Vaya! Pues sí que hay españoles por aquí. Hace bastante tiempo que leo los foros de Dimensions, pero como mi inglés es bastante regularcillo no había escrito nunca. Hello everybody!!!


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 6, 2006)

El mundo es un pañuelo!  Victor, I think I know you... may you be the guy from Madrid who runs gordurasi?

Cdxxxiv (since he says that his english is not very good I'll write him in spanish): De donde eres? Yo de las canarias  Manda un privado si te apetece hablar en español 

To the rest... Texmex is a language? I thought it was some kind of mexican food. LOL, if it's a language, they say "Beer" like in spanish XD . EvilBob, really, now you'll make me have nightmares about monkeys making fun of people! LOL


----------



## EvilBob (Jan 6, 2006)

¡Los monos son malvados - guárdese!

And welcome to all!


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

cerveza in la cabesa!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2006)

Insane in the membrane!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 6, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Insane in the membrane!



Insane in the....AAAAAAARRGGHH!!!

Thanks-it's going to be stuck in my head all day now!!!:doh:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

hey least its not Im Too Sexy or Fishheads


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 6, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> hey least its not Im Too Sexy or Fishheads



...for my shi....GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## mejix (Jan 7, 2006)

vaya viejo, saludos caribenos.


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 7, 2006)

mejix said:


> vaya viejo, saludos caribenos.



Hey  From the caribbean?  I have family in Puerto Rico, I'm never sure if that's the caribbean or not


----------



## Zoom (Jan 8, 2006)

Satsurou said:


> Hey  From the caribbean?  I have family in Puerto Rico, I'm never sure if that's the caribbean or not


Well, ask them sometime if they have pirates.


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> hey least its not Im Too Sexy or Fishheads


Chippy, you are TRULY asking for it!!! I'll have my son come over to your house and do his one hour: 97X, The FUTURE of Rock n' Roll routine.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

I want a new drug.


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

You would actually Huey Lewis us?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm so happy to be stuck with you.


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

I told you about that super glue.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

If this is it, please let me know.

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 29 seconds.


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

30 seconds, 10 characters....rules, rules, rules

No, it's a little to the left.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

Nowhere does it say our text has to be legible, though.


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

Now cut that out!!!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

It's like I'm staring at you.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

Look deeeep into my eyesssssss...


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

Don't make me give you the "Mama" look back. You'll crack like nut.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

Not quite. I tend to leave mine in my head....just a quirk of mine.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

Both of them.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

See above....


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

Okay.....I give. I cracked like a nut.


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh, Sheik Yerbouti........

So, now it will be, "No, honest, I look like Frank Zappa."


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

Now I can stare at you better with my avatar.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

Okay, so my blouse is open, now what?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

Blank.........


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

check


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

That wine was how much??????


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey, we agreed to split the bill.


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

I always split the bill, and get the tip. What kind of girl do you think I am?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

Seeing as how you're grabbing a hot dog by the buns in your profile pic, I think you're NOT the girl next door.


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

Actually, that's Italian Sausage.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

Jane said:


> Actually, that's Italian Sausage.


Like _that'll_ cause us to make fewer innuendoes.


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 9, 2006)

fatlane said:


>



LOL A beholder!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 9, 2006)

Sadly I knew its name before reading what you wrote!


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 9, 2006)

Why "sadly"? LOL I just found funny to see a beholder in this forum


----------



## Jane (Jan 9, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Like _that'll_ cause us to make fewer innuendoes.


Like I thought it would. LOL Just getting the facts out there, sir.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 9, 2006)

Just the facts, ma'am. Just the facts.

Saddest of all, I knew that beholder was from the D&D 3rd Edition Monster Manual... and chose it over some "Munchkin" graphics from John Kovalic...


----------



## Jane (Jan 9, 2006)

Every once in a while, you have to find something addressable. This was...living in the full flow esoteric makes it harder to relate. I think, but I don't know that I understand this anymore.


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 9, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Saddest of all, I knew that beholder was from the D&D 3rd Edition Monster Manual... and chose it over some "Munchkin" graphics from John Kovalic...



I love that game (and I've just played it a couple of times). Very, very funny when you play it with a lot of friends (at least it's funnier than when there are just two players).


----------



## fatlane (Jan 9, 2006)

Maybe there's an online version of the game...


----------



## Jane (Jan 9, 2006)

I lost my dungeon master, and it's not as much fun without Mark leading it.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 10, 2006)

OK, we should see if we can play D&D on a message board.

I'll DM.

You see a passage in front of you. It is only two feet wide, but there is a huge amount of fresh cheesecake on a table at the other end.

(Now is a good time for you Big Adventurers to cast "Widen Passage", use some Dwarven mining skills, or perhaps "Animate Food"...)


----------



## Jane (Jan 10, 2006)

I cannot STAND cheesecake, so I use a repel spell.


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 10, 2006)

"No, wait!" I say. "Look properly! Behind the table with the cheesecakes there is a table full with chocolate pie and milkshakes!"

Oh, and don't worry, this little halfling can take that food to anyone here who may be nice enough to ask him to... and nice enough to lend him a couple of cupper coins


----------



## Jane (Jan 10, 2006)

Here are 10, bring for five and I'll pass them on back.


----------



## Frank Castle (Jan 10, 2006)

Satsuro, buddy, how are you? Long time no seen.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 10, 2006)

OK (rolls dice)

Coming down the main passage is a group of Orcs. They seem lost and afraid of you.


----------



## EvilBob (Jan 10, 2006)

My mechanical squirrel mage has a +7 mace. And superman underoos. His name is Billy.


----------



## Jes (Jan 11, 2006)

Jane said:


> I cannot STAND cheesecake, so I use a repel spell.



What is WRONG with you people? Someone else said this to me recently. What a bunch of nerdlingers. you lose points for cheesecake and for RPG.


----------



## Jane (Jan 11, 2006)

Jane sees Orcs, makes patented "mysterious holy gestures," remembers not a holy person, freezes.


----------



## cdxxxiv (Jan 11, 2006)

EvilBob said:


> My mechanical squirrel mage has a +7 mace. And superman underoos. His name is Billy.




Mechanical squirrel? wow.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 11, 2006)

(rols dice)

The orcs run away, dropping a large sack.

There is something squirming in the sack.


----------



## Jane (Jan 11, 2006)

(I just know it's Chippy)


----------



## fatlane (Jan 11, 2006)

OK, so what do you do?


----------



## Jane (Jan 11, 2006)

(Hush, I was building tension)

I use my 2x4 to poke the sack. If it WHEEEEEE's it's Chippy.


----------



## EvilBob (Jan 12, 2006)

Jane said:


> I use my 2x4 to poke the sack.



Ouch! What a horrible sentence to end my night on! :shocked:


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 12, 2006)

fatlane said:


> OK, so what do you do?



I ask the thing in the sack to lend me a couple of cupper coins.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 12, 2006)

fatlane said:


> OK, so what do you do?



My gestalt character, Towanda, is a dwarven sorceress/druid/geomancer. Currently 16th level. She uses and Open/close spell to open the sack as it lay there on the floor.


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 12, 2006)

And the little halfling that is still talking to the sack puts the head inside it to see if there are coins of any kind inside it.

(yes, I like coins)


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 12, 2006)

Satsurou said:


> And the little halfling that is still talking to the sack puts the head inside it to see if there are coins of any kind inside it.
> 
> (yes, I like coins)



Actually puts HIS head into it. It's not that he is carrying more heads to put into the sacks. No, no, he's a halfling, not an orc.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 12, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> My gestalt character, Towanda, is a dwarven sorceress/druid/geomancer. Currently 16th level. She uses and Open/close spell to open the sack as it lay there on the floor.



Oh, yeah, she's also Barbarian. I guess we munchkinned a little.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 12, 2006)

The sack yells, WHEEEEEEE! and a small furry monster inside offers to be your guide if you provide him with orange cheese-flavored foodstuffs and some sort of metallic discs he describes as being about 3/4ths of an inch across and being made of a rare metal, "nickel".


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2006)

(See how well that "bulding the suspense" thingee works? LOL)

I ask the monster if he would settle for cheesecake, chocolate pie and milkshakes since that's all we have with us at this time (plus they spoil quickly).


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 13, 2006)

I ask the -not so small compared to me- furry monster to lend me some coins again, and if it doesn't, I take the sack it was trapped into and keep a couple of the cakes here (just in case, just in case).


----------



## fatlane (Jan 13, 2006)

(rolls dice) OK, he agrees to your deal and describes how the Orcs have a complex further along the passageway. They are badly disorganized after a war with the Hobgoblins, and are looking for either revenge, if they can get help, or escape: the Hobgoblins are planning to return and exterminate the Orcs.


----------



## Guy (Jan 14, 2006)

Bienvenidos a Dimensions! Enjoy your visit!
I've seen some of your drawings and I enjoyed them very much.
Cheers!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 14, 2006)

Dude. John Astin rules.


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 15, 2006)

Guy said:


> Bienvenidos a Dimensions! Enjoy your visit!
> I've seen some of your drawings and I enjoyed them very much.
> Cheers!



Thanks  The draws statement were to Fatlane or to me? If it's to me, thanks again!  If it's to FL, thanks again too!  (everyone who compliment an artist should be thanked  )


----------



## fatlane (Jan 15, 2006)

Why, thanks!


----------

